# Hello all, where's the party??



## wee_blondie (May 8, 2006)

Hi folks, new to marialtalk.com but have browsed and made a few postings trying to get the hang of it!  Looks like a good site and I'm looking forward to chatting with you all!

I'm from Aberdeen, Scotland and love Muay Thai.  My instructor is great and we have a fantastic vibe at the gym - long may it continue!!

Anyway, respects to you all out there in cyberland.  Catch you later!

Heather aka wee_blondie
xxx


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## mantis (May 8, 2006)

looks like we have a brand new member with great spirit

welcome aboard
enjoy posting and fighting


----------



## wee_blondie (May 8, 2006)

Can't wait to get started.  At the moment I'm on an oil rig - can't train out here so might as well talk about it!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 8, 2006)

Welcome, Heather and what a bonnie name that is!  My family's from Edinburgh, truth be told, and only a few gens back at that.

I'm sorry, whenever I think of Scottish martial arts, all I can ever see is Mike Myers describing them in 'So I Married An Ax Murderer'.  Apparently, he thought it involved a lot of head-butting and writhing on the ground.

Anyways, welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2006)

Welcome and your right can't train on a oil rig
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 8, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Gemini (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Heather!


----------



## shesulsa (May 8, 2006)

Welcome, Heather! :ultracool


----------



## beau_safken (May 8, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## HKphooey (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting.


----------



## Kacey (May 8, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## MJS (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (May 8, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## mantis (May 8, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Welcome and your right can't train on a oil rig
> Terry


the rule says: a place that has internet access has enough space to practice


----------



## still learning (May 9, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums..........Aloha


----------



## bobster_ice (May 9, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to Martial Talk!!!


----------



## Drac (May 9, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Post away....


----------



## KenpoTess (May 9, 2006)

Good to have you here~!

I hope you enjoy the Board, Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## Rick Wade (May 9, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to the boards.  Happy POsting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## kelly keltner (May 9, 2006)

welcome


----------

